# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  شخصيات تركت بصمه فى المريخ (بشاره عبدالنضيف)

## على الصغير

*


بشاره عبدالنضيف




*

----------


## على الصغير

*

بقلم / الطيب شاور    
الاسطورة بشارة عبد النضيف و الزمن الجميل 

الإسم: بشارة عبدالنظيف سند
المهنة: مدرب كرة قــدم
الحالة الإجتماعية: متزوج ولديه 6ابناء (ثلاثة اولاد وثلاث بنات) ماشاء الله 
مسيرته الكروية:--
بدأ اللعب كناشئ بفريق فاروق ببيت المال من فرق الليق وكان وقتها الليق هو درجة ثانية عام 63_64 ولم يلعب لأشبال الهلال كما يشاع ووقتها لم تكن هناك فرق اشبال بالأنديــة.
ملحوظة: فريق فاروق قدم للمريخ كذلك سليمان عبدالقادر وجقدول وسبقا بشارة بفريق فاروق )
واقعة تسجيل النجم الكبير بالمريخ:-
والتي ترتبط بواقعة شطب تسعة لاعبين كباربنهاية عام 64 قام بشطبهم المرحوم ابوالعائلــة وتم تعويضهم بتسجيل سبعة لاعبين من الناشئين من بينهم بشارة والطيب سعد وليس الطيب سند وعزالدين ودكتور ودالعطا شقيق محسن العطا , حيث لعبوا اول مباراة لهم امام التحرير القوي وقتذاك وفازوا عليه بثلاثية , وكانت المباراة الثانية امام الموردة وفازوا عليها كذلك , وكانت المباراة الثالثة امام الند الهلال إلأ ان الإدارة فضلت عدم المغامرة بناشئين فأعادت خشية الهزيمة فأعادت تسجيل عدد من اللاعبين التسعة الذين تم شطبهم وكان من بينهم اللاعب الكبير ابراهومة والذي هاجر بعدها واكمل مسيرته الكروية بدولة قطر.
فترته بالمريخ:
كانت مابين 1964 وحتى 1978
إلتحاقه بالمنتخب الوطني:--
كان في 1967 ومثل السودان في ثلاث دورات افريقية ودورة اولمبية واربع دورات صداقة.
الإنجازات:--
اولا على مستوى المنتخب:--
1967 احرز بطولة الصداقة في السودان 
1969 احرز بطولة الصداقة بإثيوبيا ( والتي عرفت فيما بعد بدورة سيكافا)
1970 احرز بطولة كأس الامم الإفريقية 
1970 احرز كأس الجلاء في ليبيا (قاعدة عقبة بن نافع)
1971 أحرز كأس الجلاء في ليبيا كذلك (قاعدة عقبة بن نافع)
1972 إشترك بالدورة الأولمبية بألمانيا (ميونيخ )ممثلين عن قارة إفريقيا 

ثانيا على مستوى المريخ:--
• بطولة الدوري المحلي (8مرات)
• بطولة دوري السودان العام (6مرات)
• 13مشاركة بمسابقات افريقيا المختلفة (اثنان منها بمركز الوصيف إحداها امام الأشانتي كوكو)
على المستوى الشــخصي:-
في عام 1970 حصل على وسام الرياضة من الطبقة الأولى بالسودان من رئيس الجمهورية إثر إحرازهم لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية في ذلك الوقت.
الخبرة كمــدرب:--
نهاية عام 1978 سافر إلى الإمارات للإلتحاق واللعب بفريق النصر دبي عميد الأندية الإماراتية ولأسباب تتعلق بقوانين ولوائح التسجيل لم يتم تسجيله فعاد إلى السودان وفي عام 1979 تم إستدعاؤه من نادي النصر دبي مرة اخرى وطلبوا منه الإلتحاق بالجهاز الفني للفريق الأول لكرة القدم ووافق على الفور .
إنجازاته كمدرب بنادي النصر (من ضمن الطاقم الفني)
احرز بطولة الدوري المشترك عام 1984وبطولة كاس رئيس الدولة موسم 84 /85ودوري الدرجة الأولى وكاس رئيس الدولة موسم 85 /86 
• مشاركة في بطولة دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي بالسعودية عام 86
• مشاركة في بطولة مجلس التعاون الخليجي للأندية أبطال الدوري بالكويت واحرزوا المركز الثالث.
• وفي عام 1988 تولى مهمة تدريب فريق تحت 20سنة لكرة القدم واحرز بطولة الدوري العام عام 1989 على مستوى الدولة
• ومن عام 1991وحتى 1993 مدرب أول فريق حتــا (درجة ثانية)
• وفي عام 1995 احرز بطولة كأس السوبر للفريق الأول بنادي النصر مع المدرب لطفي البنزرتي 
• حاليا مساعد ثاني لمدرب الفريق الأول بنادي النصر 
• ومساعد المدير الفني لمدرسة كرة القدم بنادي النصر وقد احرز عدد (36) بطولة على مستوى الدولة للفئات العمرية من 13سنة ولغاية 8سنوات 
الدورات التدريبيـــة:--
/1/ عام 1980دورة أولية بإنجلترا بمدينة درهام 
/2/ عام 1985دورة دولية تقدمية بالبرازيل (الأكاديمية البرازيلية)
/3/ عام 1986دورة تقدمية بكندا (جامعة ادمنتون)
/4/ عام 1988 دورة متقدمة بالأكاديمية البرازيلية (ريودي جانيرو)
/5/ عام 1991 دورة متقدمة بجامعة كييف (بالإتحاد السوفيتي سابقا)
/6/ دورة بواسطة إتحاد الكرة بالإمارات تحت إشراف لوبانو فسكي مدرب المنتخب الإماراتي وقتها 
/7/ دورة بواسطة إتحاد الكرة بالإمارات تحت إشراف كوبر الهولندي
المراجـــع:-- 

• عمل مع عديد من الخبراء ومنهم 
• /1/ بات ستيوارت
• /2/ طه إسماعيل
• /3/ دون ريفي
• /4/ سبيستياو لابولا

أجمل مبارياته:--
• الفوز مرتين على الهلال والفوز بالدوري بدون هزيمة وبدون تعادل 
• والفوز على الهلال كذلك مرتين في الموسم الذي تلاه والفوز بالدوري بتعادل واحد امام التحرير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


عبد الفتاح حمد وحسبو الصغير والسر كاوندا وبشارة

وعبد الكافي واخرون وكاس دورة الجلاء 1971 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام على ملك وسط المريخ في زمانه كابتن بشارة عبد النضيف او المشهور وقتها ب ( اب اضان )
لاعب غيور ومقاتل ورائع  ومبدع
ربنا يديه الصحة والعافية 




*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1972 م
وقوف من اليمين : بشارة عبد النصيف , الفاضل سانتو , الجيلي عبد الخير , جاد الله خير السيد , خورشيد , حمزة الطيب , عمر احمد حسين , علي صمغة .
جلوس من اليمين : بشرى وهبة , كمال عبد الوهاب , محمد عبد الصادق ( سانتو الخرطوم ) , عبد العزيز عبد الله , هشام السليني , سليمان عبد القادر , قدورة , محسن العطا .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ 1972 م 
وقوف من اليمين : عبد العزيز عبد الله , الفاضل سانتو , بشرى وهبة , خورشيد , جاد الله خير السيد , محمد عبد الصادق ( سانتو الخرطوم ) .
جلوس من اليمين : بشارة عبد النصيف , قدورة , كمال عبد الوهاب , سليمان عبد القادر , حمزة الطيب .
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بشري وبشارة والزمن الجميل 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1978 م
وقوف من اليمين : سليمان عبد القادر , حامد بريمة , سامي عز الدين , فتحي فرج الله , محسن العطا , محمد علي بخيت , حموري , عبده الشيخ , عمر أحمد حسين .
جلوس من اليمين : عمار خالد , أحمودي , عبده ساتي , وهبة , سالم بربري , فيصل الكوري , الجيلي عبد الخير , بشارة عبد النصيف .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*




الفريق القومي السوداني في العام 1971 م في مبارة ضد أثيوبيا ضمن تصفيات دورة ميونيخ الأولمبية ..
جعفر , محسن العطا , بشير عباس , محمد حسين كسلا , النور عبد القادر , جيمس , كاوندا , الأسيد , قدورة , كمال عبد الوهاب , بشارة , بشرى وهبة , حسبو الصغير , الدحيش , إبراهيم بدوي , نجم الدين حسن ( كابتن ) .


*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الفريق القومي السوداني في العام 1972 م – دورة ميونيخ الأولمبية 

وقوف من اليمين : نجم الدين حسن ( كابتن ), محسن العطا, حسبو الصغير, زغبير, جكسا, جيمس, الأسيد
جلوس من اليمين : بشرى وهبة, بشارة عبد النصيف, عز الدين العاتي, جعفر سليمان 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*



الفريق القومي السوداني في العام 1973 م:

وقوف من اليمين : السر كاوندا, نجم الدين حسن (كابتن ), شرف الدين أحمد موسى, جيمس, سليمان عبد القادر, مزمل دفع الله, عباس العاتي, الأسيد, عبد العزيز عبد الله 
جلوس من اليمين : جكسا, بشارة عبد النصيف, عز الدين العاتي, كسلا, عبده مصطفى, النيل, الفاتح النقر, زغبير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الفريق القومي السوداني 1971 م :
وقوف من اليمين : الدحيش, جاد الله, بشرى وهبة, بابكر سانتو, عبد الكافي, بشارة
جلوس من اليمين : علي الزبير, حسبو الصغير, علي قاقارين,....., جكسا, ديم الصغير

*

----------


## على الصغير

*






الفريق الأهلي السوداني الفائز ببطولة أمم إفريقيا 1970 م :

تضم الصورة : دورية, جقدول, بشرى وهبة, حسبو الصغير, جيمس,عوض كوكا, امين زكي ( يحمل الكاس), عبد العزيز عبد الله, بشارة عبد النصيف, سمير صالح, كوارتي,إبراهيم بدوي, عبد الكافي, كاوندا, زغبير, عز الدين الدحيش,الأسيد, النور عبد القادر, بشير عباس, المدرب عبد الفتاح حمد وغيرهم من الأفذاذ وبعض من الإداريين
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بشاره جساره
*

----------


## سامرين

*فى حوار سابق مع بشاره عبد النضيف 
اكد انه كان هلالياً قبل اللعب للمريخ
التحيه لبشاره عبد النضيف وقد شاهدناه يزرف الدموع لخسارة المريخ من الترجى التونسى

*

----------


## الدلميت

*بشرى وبشارة أفضل وسط للمريخ
 والفريق القومي في ذلك الوقت ..
 قمة وروعة في التفاهم والتفاني والاخلاص للشعار
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*ياريت لو استمريت يا مبدع وادهشتنا بآخريين مثل بشري وهبه ورفاقه الميامين من الزمن الجميل وقد شاهدت بشري قبل اسبوع وهو بصحة جيدة ويمشي راجلا للحاق بالمواصلات
*

----------

